# Steamspiele minimeren sich beim Starten.



## IJOJOI (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Und wieder einmal wende ich mich mit einem Problem an euch.
Seit einiger Zeit minimieren sich ausschließlich Steamspiele beim Starten.
Dass heißt, sie starten Fullscreen, und minieren sich nach 1-2 Sekunden. 
Andere Spiele wie z.B. CoH2 starten erst gar nicht und bleiben einfach als Prozess im Taskmanager zurück, der nicht weiter arbeitet.

Als wäre dies alleine nicht eine nervige Tatsache, kann ich einige Spiele wie z.B GTA EFLC nicht mehr maximieren, wenn ich es mit dem commandline Befehl -windowed starte geht es.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, dieses Problem zu beseitigen

LG IJOJOI


----------



## IJOJOI (28. Juli 2013)

PUSH, ich brauche immer noch HILFE!!!


----------

